# roth "Fly Eagle"



## IdahoOrchid (Jan 29, 2007)

This orchid is awarded and one of the parents of the roth I am getting this week. I cannot find any information on the breeding history of this cultivar.

HELP!


----------



## Heather (Jan 29, 2007)

I believe it is one of the newer Taiwanese crosses. Not sure who got it awarded, or when.


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Jan 29, 2007)

Awarded April 9, 1996 at the 10th International Show of Taiwan to Chang Jen-Chung an AM/AOS of 80 pts. It had five flowers and one bud on two inflorescences. 

Nat. Spread: 28cm
N.S. Vert: 11cm

Jon


----------



## IdahoOrchid (Jan 29, 2007)

Wow, that is a pretty big flower. Thanks Jon.

No mention of the parent cultivars, eh?


----------



## Grandma M (Feb 1, 2007)

I can't get a pic on my screen. I would love to see it.

Grandma


----------



## IdahoOrchid (Feb 1, 2007)

No picture at this time. I just got the plant yesterday and it is NBS at best.


----------

